# Adding Power to an Old Tyco Pro Track



## mike116 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello!

I recently pulled out my old Tyco Pro race car set for my two kids over the deep freeze we had up here in Indiana a couple of weeks ago... 

As I was getting into it with the kids, I had the thought of adding track and getting a little more fun out of it. As I went online I noticed many talking about adding power to the track if I do that (or even if I don't, if I am using some newer cars, which I am).

The set is about 20 feet of track. I was thinking of adding a few more straights and curves so possibly adding another 10 - 20 feet. Nothing crazy. Just add a little more to it to add some fun. That being said, my guess is that I should use a larger power source. My problem is that I do not have a clue what I should be looking for, or how to do it so here are my questions:

1) What should I be looking for (what particular power source should I be looking at adding)? I've seen a couple of places online about using a PC Power pack/battery and also a spot said that I could use a Train transformer.

2) How do I wire it to the current track (Is there a "how-to" guide somewhere that I can follow)? No clue how to do this for either the PC Power Pack/Battery, train transformer, or anything else suggested.

3) Would I need a different set of controllers (using the ones that came with the track/thumb controllers) if I do add power? If so, again what kind and where do I get them?

My track has a Power track where you stick in one wire for each of the controllers and one wire that goes from the transformer to the track. 

I have attached a pic of the terminal track to give you an exact idea of what I have.

As my questions would indicate, I do not know much about the intricacies of doing this, so any help, especially how-to help, you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!

Mike Mancini


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If you add more track sections you will not necessarily need a new power supply. The hitch with a longer track is that it will be more likely that there will be a bad connection someplace and no power supply will fix that. If you were to run modern cars the original power supply might be a little skimpy, but the cars would still run. Most HO cars are run at 18-20 volts DC, so you would need a power supply that is good for that at least. Be aware that set type power supplies are not regulated, the voltage will change as to load varies, so the rating on the nameplate will not mean very much. One inexpensive solution is to use a 90 watt laptop power supply with the right voltage. If kids will be running on the track it is nice to have adjustable voltage. An adjustable regulated 0-30 volt 5 amp power supply can be had for about $50 if you check Amazon or eBay.
The controllers that you have may not work very well with modern cars. Modern controllers are nearly all the trigger type and the Parma Economy controller is a popular choice for people looking to upgrade from set type controllers. One complicating factor with controllers is that they come with several different ohm values. I have never seen a vintage Tyco controller, so I have no idea what ohm value those are. Perhaps someone out there in Cyberland will post that information. In any case the match does not have to be exact.
For club style tracks hookups with screw posts are the most common type and those require controllers that have alligator clips. For your purposes I think that you might as well stick with the connections that you have.


----------



## mike116 (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks for that info.

I've seen a couple of places online about using a PC Power pack/battery and also a spot said that I could use a Train transformer. Now that I understand the concept of adding a bit more power, How do I wire it to the current track (Is there a "how-to" guide somewhere that I can follow)? No clue how to do this with the track terminal system that I have for either the PC Power Pack/Battery, train transformer, or anything else suggested.

My track has a Track Terminal where you stick in one wire for each of the controllers and one wire that goes from the transformer to the track. I have attached a pic of the terminal track to give you an exact idea of what I have. 

Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome @mike116 to the boards. Glad you getting on your way with upgrades to your track.

Our quirky system doesnt allow new members to directly link photos - until after your 5th post, but you can include them as uploads using the blue <go advanced button below. Use the <manage attachments button to paste your image file into the upload browser once you get there. :thumbsup:


----------

